# Gonal-f



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

When doing the injections is it best to do it on ur tummy ? Can u rotate from left side it right ? And should u do it at the same time every nite


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I found it less painful in my upper thigh and I pinched the skin together quite hard. Have you got the pre-filled syringes as the needles are silicone coated and slide in very easily. I swapped legs for each one. 

With the time of the injection what did your clinic say? I've always tried to do each one at the same time each day: the buserelin had to be done at the exact time hit I think it was more relaxed with the others. 

Good luck. 

Riley x


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

Tbh I can't remember what the clinic said but I work shifts and find it hard to inject myself at the same time every day but try to get them as close as possible 
Yea there the pre filled pens I thought doing them on my tummy would b better cause it's closer to every thing if ya know what I mean lol


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

With Gonal-F I had to do two a day, one AM and one PM, I was told as long as it's "about the same time" it was fine. 

I couldn't face doing them in my stomach but you (and loads of others) may find its the best place.


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

I only have to do it once thank goodness I'm not a big needle fan lol thanks for replying this is my first cycle so I ask a lot of questions 

Thanks again Riley


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't stand needles.....even after all the injections I've had to do: felt dizzy having blood taken on Friday  

Ask away! I wish I'd known about this site before I'd started!!


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

I'm going for my first tracking tomoro I'm alittle nervous I'm alittle worried I've put a few extra pounds on since my last appointment and was told if my bmi was higher than 35 the meds wouldn't work so well where u having ur treatment I'm in the rfc 

Julie xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi julie,
Im just jumping on board to agree with riley! Thigh was much easier for me too although my thinking was always I had too much chub on my tummy any way! I swapped legs every two days for both ovaries (in my own head this made sense to do) and always did them around 3pm as I moved around more after it. I was told aswell to keep them close together time wise but u can take it with u and inject on break or toilet trips etc. It can be out of the fridge and in a freezepack for up to 8 hours 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

Was at the clinic yesterday and they said as long as there's not to much time between shots it should be ok no probs am happy to hear all fews I've got to much chub on both my thighs and tummy so hopefully it won't b to much of a problem the shots aren't to bad now I'm being very brave lol 

Thanks again girls xx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I found it much easier to do it I'm my tummy. I never tried my thighs as that seemed a bit more scarier each to their own I don't think it matters. I might give the thighs a go this time as i did end up with a lot of bruising on my tummy and was running out of space. is it the front or the back of the thigh you inject?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Julie - how are you getting on, are you able to do them in your sleep now?  

Orchidz - the front of the thigh is where I used, might be a bit awkward to get to the back? 

Riley x


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

Total pro now Riley lol egg collection book for Thursday a lot nervous now  eek


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad to hear it 

Egg collection this Thursday? As in 16th? Exciting!!


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

only 3 eggs because of my past history couldnt get to one of my overies but rang yesterday and we have 3 little embies woo hoo so ET tomoro very excited and alittle scared


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

julie79 said:


> only 3 eggs because of my past history couldnt get to one of my overies but rang yesterday and we have 3 little embies woo hoo so ET tomoro very excited and alittle scared


Best of luck Julie!  .


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

That's wonderful news!! Good luck to you


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

just a little update tested today a day early but anyway look what we got woo hoo    
good luck to everyone still waiting thanks again for all your help and answering all the silly questions i had


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww julie that's fantastic news well done u xoxx fx now for a happy healthy 9 months xo


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww julie that's fantastic news well done u xoxx fx now for a happy healthy 9 months xo


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow Julie that's amazing!!! Massive congratutions to you!!! So happy for you 

(Must have been my expert injection techniques  )

Riley x


----------

